# emotional symptoms with O?



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

i am very cranky right now, almost in a PMS like way. that's the only thing i can figure, just trying to piece together whether this is consistent for me or not.. does this happen to anybody else?


----------



## Mulvah (Aug 12, 2008)

My ovulation symptoms are definitely more noticeable after having a child and my main symptom is lethargy. I definitely think it's possible to experience ovulation symptoms. I chart, so I've charted my symptoms for months to see what was a true symptom for me.


----------

